# Anaheim Schwinn



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Feb 11, 2022)

Does anyone on here remember the swap meets that used to be held in the parking lot at Anaheim Schwinn? This is where my passion for vintage bicycles started. Would love to hear your stories about this place.


----------



## mrg (Feb 11, 2022)

Wow, the days of the multiple meets around socal!, Anaheim, Team bike HB, Doc Gibson's, PeeWee's, Baily Signal Hill, LB model T meet, Gertrude's, ( probably a few more I cant's remember right now ) and the best, Whizz-in HB ( Doc's was a close second ), somebody posted some video from the late 80's ( ? ) for a TV piece of a Team bike swap and really brought back some memories!


----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Feb 11, 2022)

mrg said:


> Wow, the days of the multiple meets around socal!, Anaheim, Team bike HB, Doc Gibson's, PeeWee's, Baily Signal Hill, LB model T meet, Gertrude's, ( probably a few more I cant's remember right now ) and the best, Whizz-in HB ( Doc's was a close second ), somebody posted some video from the late 80's ( ? ) for a TV piece of a Team bike swap and really brought back some memories!



No kidding! I live near where Team Bike is. I remember when Gary Hoisington was there (This was 20+ years ago), and there was nothing but vintage bikes! I remember the first time I went in there, and they had a Red Phantom, and a couple Black Phantoms, a red 1930s Motorbike, a couple B-6s, an old JC Higgins bike, and a bunch of other vintage Schwinns. I use to look at the Black Phantoms nonstop, even when they had them at Anaheim Schwinn. I remember one of them being identical to the one I just bought last week. It was an original bike with red handlebar grips, and a drum brake, just like what I have.


----------



## mrg (Feb 11, 2022)

I think it was Gary Hoisington that posted that video on Facebook and someone sent it to me because they interviewed me.


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Feb 11, 2022)

I picked up my first Large Basket for a Cycle Truck there, he used to service the trucks for the Post office and had one in the back, the only chrome one I have seen. I am still looking for a couple sets of rear braces for the large basket's that went diagonally to the top of the top tube, seems most got tossed.


----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Feb 11, 2022)

mrg said:


> I think it was Gary Hoisington that posted that video on Facebook and someone sent it to me because they interviewed me.



It was Gary who posted it. Just finished watching it. Lots of neat bikes!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 12, 2022)

=Authorized Schwinn Dealer=


----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Feb 12, 2022)

markivpedalpusher said:


> =Authorized Schwinn Dealer=
> 
> View attachment 1569214



No kidding!


----------



## mrg (Feb 12, 2022)

markivpedalpusher said:


> =Authorized Schwinn Dealer=
> 
> View attachment 1569214



Cool, weird no date?


----------



## mrg (Feb 12, 2022)

YenkoStingerMaxx said:


> It was Gary who posted it. Just finished watching it. Lots of neat bikes!



Just watched it to, I guess I look 35+ yrs older!😬


----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Feb 13, 2022)

mrg said:


> Just watched it to, I guess I look 35+ yrs older!😬



There were a ton of neat bikes in that video. Would have loved to have been around to see that!


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 14, 2022)

can someone post the video for us 'F' Facebookers?


----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Feb 14, 2022)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3812184302133922


----------



## Maskadeo (Feb 14, 2022)

Some nice bikes in there! When mullets and Bart Simpson shirts roamed freely!


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Feb 14, 2022)

Maskadeo said:


> Some nice bikes in there! When mullets and Bart Simpson shirts roamed freely!



And an AMC wagon, hornet?


----------



## mrg (Feb 14, 2022)

Maskadeo said:


> Some nice bikes in there! When mullets and Bart Simpson shirts roamed freely!




You can tell it's the 80's, a lot of pastel purple, pink & turquoise clothes, the guys shorts were a little longer than the 70's but still short and of course my fu-man-chu & Ray-Ban Wayfarer's! 😎( never did the pastel thing! ), does anyone know exactly what yr?, really diggin that crusty 4 gill whizzer!, not surprising ( anybody that knows me ) I still have that shirt!, those Ray-Bans are probably in my old ski bag🤔


----------



## Arthur Roy Brown (Feb 15, 2022)

Did someone say Anaheim Schwinn?





I still have the receipt and owner's manual for this 1985 Cruiser 5, as well as both from my 1986 Sierra that was sold around 2005.




I think the Anaheim Schwinn shop sticker was still on it^

I have a question about Gary Hoisington, is he from Cypress?  Most Cypress people into Schwinn bikes BITD were customers of King Of Bikes on Lincoln Ave. in Cypress and after they closed (late 70's?) those Schwinn people seem to have migrated to Anaheim Schwinn.

My brother with his Sting Ray, fresh from King of Bikes in 1972:


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Feb 15, 2022)

mrg said:


> , does anyone know exactly what yr?,🤔



Wasn't there but I'll guess 91-92


----------



## mrg (Feb 15, 2022)

Was thinking the mid-late 80's?


----------



## Livmojoe (Feb 15, 2022)

Dang, lots of stonewash jeans, hightop white Reeboks, and "restored" bikes.  What year was that video taken?  I Googled the CA motorcycle helmet law and that was Jan 1992, so it had to be before that.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Feb 15, 2022)

The Simpsons was a short skit on some other show, not sure when that started. But it started its own show in 90


----------



## Maskadeo (Feb 15, 2022)

Tracey Ullman show!


----------

